# GeForce GT540M issues



## jedi_ (Dec 25, 2011)

first, look at the pictures - quite a few differences between these two versions of GPU-Z, some I believe being regressions in the latest version







ROP count seems to be wrong in the latest version, also no CUDA and DirectCompute indicators are all wrong too as GT540M supports them both as far as I know. Pixel Fillrate and BIOS version reading seems to be correct tho.

another thing - that screenshot has been taken on Asus laptop with Nvidia Optimus technology meaning fluent switching between Intel HD Graphics GPU and Nvidia GT540M GPU - but GPU-Z freezes all the time - if I manage to switch it to display Intel properities - it runs fine, but with Nvidia GPU selected - it freezes (you can see that on the picture on the 0.5.7 screen - "brak odpowiedzi" means "not responding" in polish  )

System is Win 7 x64 with latest Intel HD Graphics drivers and latest Nvidia beta drivers (but its the same in whql drivers so I doubt it's their fault).

If you need more details just let me know


----------



## Maban (Dec 26, 2011)

The ROP count was fixed. It really is supposed to be just 4. Wiz will come in to answer the rest.


----------

